

Is gmail down for everyone? - bkmrkr

Can't access it since 7:15 am
======
sant0sk1
No.

<http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/mail.google.com>

------
bkmrkr
btw <http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/mail.google.com>

won't work for this

------
tim2
gmail+gchat working fine here.

~~~
bkmrkr
Still We’re sorry, but your Gmail account is currently experiencing errors.
You won’t be able to use your account while these errors last, but don’t
worry, your account data and messages are safe. Our engineers are working to
resolve this issue.

Please try accessing your account again in a few minutes.

Try Again Sign Out

~~~
tim2
Try using a proxy to get a server in a different location.

